

Ask HN: What merchant account and payment processor do you recommend? - jorkos

I'm looking at using Chargify for automated billing and am beginning to explore different merchant accounts and payment processors. We will be offering a subscription software product across a wide variety of geographies including the US. Thanks for your input
======
ramit
I got my own merchant account because I needed to do some more sophisticated
monetization work than Clickbank, Paypal, or Amazon allowed.

Now I use Authorize.net + Powerpay.biz + 1shoppingcart. Works pretty well
together.

